# computer parts



## arno

this a good list of parts 
its just case , motherboard , and cpu
www.newegg.com


----------



## Praetor

Uh ... is there a question?


----------



## arno

woeps i mean is this a good list of parts?  my bad


----------



## Praetor

- It would be more benificial if you listed the parts rather than showed pictures (we can find picutres if we need to). It also allows us to comment on price/performance etc.
- I'd change the mobo and get a nForce2 based one


----------



## arno

cpu : barton 2800+ or 2500+
mobo : asus a7n8x-x n force 2 400 chipset for amd socket a cpu retail(i couldnt get the picture on because it was to big)
case : enermax blue aluminium atx mid tower case with 400 psu,model
"10mcs56881lbfs-d3"
video card : ati or something
sound :sound blaster


----------



## Praetor

- Good call on both the mobo and the CPU (get the XP2800 if you're not so eager to OC the piss out of the chip)
- Anything more concrete for the sound and video cards?


----------



## arno

video card : ati radeon 9800 or 9600 dont know much about graphic cards but its for gaming  (watch the price of these video cards )
sound card : dont know much  of this dont need really a good won a low budget won seems fine i think


----------



## arno

on watch the price...
its whats the price...
srry for english


----------



## Praetor

> ati radeon 9800 or 9600 dont know much about graphic cards but its for gaming


Check! There's a big difference! (Get the 9800 if you can afford it)



> sound card : dont know much of this dont need really a good won a low budget won seems fine I think


Oh ok, so the SoundStorm courtesy of the nForce2 



> on watch the price...
> its whats the price...


HUH???!


----------

